# Filme água com açúcar



## tradutora.espanhol

Olá. Por favor, vocês têm alguma sugestão para "água com açúcar", em espanhol, no sentido de "ingênuo" ou "muito sentimental"? Um exemplo de uso seria: "O filme é água com açúcar, mas é bonito." Encontrei os adjetivos "dulzón", "empalagoso" e "sensiblero", mas estou buscando uma locução, como em português. Desde já, muito obrigada!


----------



## Tomby

tradutora.espanhol said:


> Olá. Por favor, vocês têm alguma sugestão para "água com açúcar", em espanhol, no sentido de "ingênuo" ou "muito sentimental"?...


Esses filmes em Espanha se conhecem como _películas lacrimógenas_.
Eis um _Top 10_: click.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Heitor

Tombatossals said:


> Esses filmes em Espanha se conhecem como _películas lacrimógenas_.



Creo que eso vale para "muito sentimental", pero no para "ingênuo".

"Água com açúcar" se usa para algo que no es especial/excepcional pero tampoco es malo. En inglés se dice "so-so"; creo que en español se puede usar "regularcillo".


----------



## Vanda

Água com açúcar é mais do que _so so_. Como disse a Tradutora (bem-vinda aos fóruns  ), é aquele filme em que tudo é "cor de rosa", tudo acaba bem, tem bastante lágrimas, a mocinha sofre, o mocinho é perfeito e no final 'foram felizes para sempre'.


----------



## olivinha

Que tal _una película pastelón_?


----------



## Vanda

Olie, girlfriend, saudades. Mas pastelón não é igual ao nosso pastelão? Daí seria outro gênero... mas com os benditos falsos cognatos do espanhol, só perguntando..


----------



## Tomby

Heitor said:


> "Água com açúcar" se usa para algo que no es especial/excepcional pero tampoco es malo. En inglés se dice "so-so"; creo que en español se puede usar "regularcillo".


Crees mal.
TT.


----------



## olivinha

Vanda said:


> Olie, girlfriend, saudades. *Te hecho de menos también, girlfriend.* Mas pastelón não é igual ao nosso pastelão? Daí seria outro gênero... mas com os benditos falsos cognatos do espanhol, só perguntando..


 
Oi Vanda.
Vou deixar que confirmem os colegas _habladores nativos_, mas se não me engano em espanhol o termo _pastelón_ se usa para caracterizar filmes demasiados românticos.
Veja os comentários deste blog, por exemplo:

Sobre lo de Pretty Woman...creo que es uno de los finales más *pastelones *de toda la historia 
Pues yo pienso que los *pastelones* son necesarios, igual que una tableta de chocolate o una caja de bombones en los momentos de bajón  y creo que nadie ha hablado de uno de los *pastelones *más recientes del cine europeo, _Manual de Amor..._


----------



## Tomby

Olivinha: el término *pastelón* sin duda debe ser latinoamericano; en España nunca lo he oído.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Tomby

Otra denominación que me ha venido a la memoria es "*película ñoña*": "..._paso a listar el top de las películas románticas más *ñoñas*… Es decir, *con exceso de azúcar* o con un romanticismo tan falso como la sacarina en un pastel..._" (clic)
TT.


----------



## olivinha

Tombatossals said:


> Olivinha: el término *pastelón* sin duda debe ser latinoamericano; en España nunca lo he oído.
> ¡Saludos!
> TT.


Hola TT!
Pues lo he aprendido de los gatos madrileños. 
Saludos,


----------



## Tomby

¿Qué son los _gatos madrileños_?
TT


----------



## tradutora.espanhol

Olá! Agradeço todas as sugestões. Agradeço também as boas-vindas, Vanda! Uma dúvida: "ñoña" também pode ser aplicado a um livro, por exemplo: "una novela ñoña"?


----------



## Tomby

tradutora.espanhol said:


> ...Uma dúvida: "ñoña" também pode ser aplicado a um livro, por exemplo: "una novela ñoña"?


¡Por supuesto!
TT.


----------



## Mangato

Cine rosa, es un término bastante utilizado. Tamíen se habla de *películas edulcoradas,* expresión muy próxima al ejemplo inicial. Pero en este caso creo que el adjetivo se refiere al modo con que el director enfoca el argumento, suavizando diálogos, escenas y situaciones y por supuesto con _happy end_. Lo contrario de una pelicula amarga.  Ambas expresiones resumen muy bien a mi entender la sensación con la que salimos del cine.

Con respecto a _*película pastelón, *_parece que es el término adoptado últimamente por los más jóvenes


----------



## olivinha

Mangato said:


> Con respecto a _*película pastelón, *_parece que es el término adoptado últimamente por los *más jóvenes*


 Je je je, me lo tomo como un piropo.


----------



## Mangato

Tombatossals said:


> ¿Qué son los _gatos madrileños_?
> TT


 
Sem esquecer meus colegas da capital, acho que a Oli se refere a acepção 10 do DRAE, os _castizos_

*9. *m. coloq. Hombre sagaz, astuto.

*10. *m. coloq. Hombre nacido en Madrid.

[/QUOTE]
Originalmente publicado por *olivinha* 

 
Je je je, me lo tomo como un piropo. [/QUOTE]

Pois é 


Cumprimentos,


----------

